# Best Tube Amp



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 19, 2007)

What is the best tube amp in your opinion based on versaility, cost, sound, wattage ect, best all around , and i'm talking heads, not combos


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 19, 2007)

...and while you're at it, what's the best way to solve world hunger? I'm talking cheap, total relief 

sorry dude, no offence, but you need to give us more details. what style you play? what gear you're using? what you'll be using it for?


----------



## Stitch (Mar 19, 2007)

Peavey 6505. Cheap, awesome sound.

Mesa Boogie Dual Recitfier. For the money, it has the most awesome tone available.

Engl Powerball. For people in Europe, its quite affordable, and totally pwns everything.

...



Do you see the problem? The question is totally open-ended. Someone could chime in about the Fender Twin Reverb - you haven't really specidifed any points of comparison.

Like - The 6505 vs. Fender Twin. They do two totally different things, yet, (over here at least) they are very similarly priced, and are leaders in their fields.



Try again? 

Not getting at you dude, just pointing out...

EDIT: Dammit, You beat me Ross!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 19, 2007)

I want rep damnit >.< that was comedy genius! and on (or near  red nose day )


----------



## Stitch (Mar 19, 2007)

i will if you will.


----------



## 6077dino (Mar 19, 2007)

VHT pittbull One Hundred/classic/Ultra Lead/CLX. One of those will do nicely.


----------



## Variant (Mar 19, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> What is the best tube amp in your opinion based on versaility, cost, sound, wattage ect, best all around , and i'm talking heads, not combos



Hmmm... tone is going to be a personal prefrence thing, and if you're on the crunch 90% of the time _*versitility*_ goes out the window. I see a head/cab combo as an expensive distortion pedal / preamp preset, so something as one-dimensional as a 6505 is fine... my Line 6 and pedalboard does the rest. 

That being said, I'd get a used Triaxis & SimulClass, and a good 4x12. Mesa's channel options are better than pretty much anyone elses and the tone is second to none.


----------



## jacksonknox27 (Mar 19, 2007)

i like the sounds bands get out of framus


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 19, 2007)

Go play some amps and get back to us when you know what voicing you like the sound of.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 19, 2007)

Guys, I don't think he asking you to suggest him one. He's asking what *you* think is the best.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 19, 2007)

right donnie, i'm not looking to compare, thats where the versaility comes in, that means like, you can do more than one thing with it, ya know?  
i know tone is subjective, thats why i'm asking what YOUR favorite tube amp is, but if you were going to need judging critera, thats why i said versaility, sound, then cost


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 19, 2007)

variant, i agree about the line 6 board, i love my xt live, but everyone has always been clonkin me over the head with tube amps greatness, i figure i wanna give one a try, just trying to figure out what everyone thinks is the best, i'v played tube combos, didnt like them, but i dont know much about tube amps so i figured lots of the ss.org members are tube lovers, so who better to ask


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 19, 2007)

6077dino said:


> VHT pittbull One Hundred/classic/Ultra Lead/CLX. One of those will do nicely.



I like the way you think


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 19, 2007)

as far as sound versatility and go with price in mind i'd say something like the mesa dual caliber series (i just picked up a DC-5) the clean is based off the mark IV and the lead channel based off the dual rec (with a 5 band graphic eq to boot!) I just picked up a really clean head with a flight case for 700 bucks shipped. in fact most of the budget mesas (caliber, DC, nomad, F series) you can score used for a really decent price (as far as how good they sound, most tube amps under $800 are usually one trick ponies or sound poopy.) but you have to like the mesa sound. some don't ... 

I was REALLY impressed with the peavey valveking head, and of course the 5150 is a monster of a metal amp for its price. BUT given the right context i can see it as a great classic rock amp. if you know how to tweak (trying the low output input sometimes helps) it then you can get a very usable clean sound with a nice classic rock crunch/lead to boot.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheapest, Most versatile tube amp? The Randall MTS series wins that hands down, now whether you like the sound is a whole different issue.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 19, 2007)

5 1 5 0

That's all you need.

Maybe a nice OD as well if you the MOST crushing sound EVAR!


----------



## Jeff (Mar 19, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Cheapest, Most versatile tube amp? The Randall MTS series wins that hands down, now whether you like the sound is a whole different issue.



I'd hardly consider a loaded RM100 cheap. Everything Peavey makes is cheaper than that.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Cheapest, Most versatile tube amp? The Randall MTS series wins that hands down, now whether you like the sound is a whole different issue.



And if you dont like you can always change the swappable MTS modular preamp


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 19, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Cheapest, Most versatile tube amp? The Randall MTS series wins that hands down, now whether you like the sound is a whole different issue.



I would agree with D-EJ except change it from the Randall MTS to the REAL DEAL Egnater MOD50 head + Egnater Dual Channel modules. That was my previous amp and I LOOOOVED it! I only sold it because I needed some money really quickly to make the rent on my apartment and because I know Bruce and could get another one as soon as I have the money ready (which I WILL be doing ASAP!!!). BEST tube amp head I've heard, period.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 19, 2007)

Bang for the buck, for "modern" metal tones, is a 5150/6505.

Best overall? Mesa Triple Rec, Road King, or Roadster, depending on the options/channels you need. Mesas always get the "everyone uses them, and I want to be different" rap, but everyone uses them for a reason, and it's not because they give away free amps...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 19, 2007)

Jeff said:


> I'd hardly consider a loaded RM100 cheap. Everything Peavey makes is cheaper than that.


well used ones are like 500 bucks and used modules go for like 100 so it's cheaper than getting a few of the real things


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 19, 2007)

it seems time and time again i see 5150 , i'm lookin for a heavy distortion but i hear over and over its clean isnt very good, whats wrong with it? also, do you guys think tubes/tube brands make a difference?


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 19, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> it seems time and time again i see 5150 , i'm lookin for a heavy distortion but i hear over and over its clean isnt very good, whats wrong with it? also, do you guys think tubes/tube brands make a difference?



The clean in the 5150 is useable, but don't expect a tweed Twin or anything out of if.

Tubes make a TREMENDOUS difference. Do a search here - there's gotta be two dozen "this tube" or "that tube" threads...


----------



## Adamh1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> it seems time and time again i see 5150 , i'm lookin for a heavy distortion but i hear over and over its clean isnt very good, whats wrong with it? also, do you guys think tubes/tube brands make a difference?



The clean is acceptable but its not the cleanest and yes the tubes and brand make a lot of difference


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Mar 19, 2007)

5150 and a 2 channel dual rec

I had both lol (sold the 5150) and currently have the Dual rec setup. Distortion wise they both sound tight and massive with an OD in front. Both are very versitile, but the Mesa can do a whole lot more IMO and I like the sponginess of the clean.

If i had reason, i'd have kept the 5150. But i needed a bedroom amp and a little setup to record; a half stack was out of the picture 

So i say a Mesa Dual rec (i prefer the 2 channel's tone...but the flexibility of the three channels is awesome...)


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 19, 2007)

I kinda like the JSX.


----------



## budda (Mar 19, 2007)

someone should get around to beating the JSX. it has the high gain and mid gain and clean stuff down... only it costs half as much as the mesa/bogner/framus etc counterparts.

i love its cleans, i love its crunch, and i love its leads - i havent played much, but its the best head i've ever heard in person.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Mar 19, 2007)

well in the new/used market...the JSX fights with the Recto's (dual i guess) and for a few hundred more you get the mesa. Used you're paying 300 more for a mesa

I can't say which one is better. But for someone who is going for a make or break based on name, a couple hundred more for a mesa doesn't sound all that bad.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 19, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> well in the new/used market...the JSX fights with the Recto's (dual i guess) and for a few hundred more you get the mesa. Used you're paying 300 more for a mesa
> 
> I can't say which one is better. But for someone who is going for a make or break based on name, a couple hundred more for a mesa doesn't sound all that bad.



Unless you don't like the recto tone.. I would probably like a Stiletto Ace, but the Recto tone is not my thing. I would take a JSX over any of the rectos even at $100 more.

This is why "The Best Tube Amp" doesn't exist.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Mar 19, 2007)

Touche

I'd be interested in trying a stilleto ace; though i didn't care much for the predecessor


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 19, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> it seems time and time again i see 5150 , i'm lookin for a heavy distortion but i hear over and over its clean isnt very good, whats wrong with it? also, do you guys think tubes/tube brands make a difference?



on the low gain input the on the 5150 the clean is very usable as long as you can find the sweet spot on the preamp gain. but the lead channel is no where near as crushing as the high gain input. but i found with the high gain input the clean is ok if you can deal with a slight overdrive. otherwise it sounds kinda sterile. theres alway the peavey ultra plus. for a bang for buck tube amp will pretty much destroy anything else in its price range.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Mar 19, 2007)

Dylan7620 said:


> on the low gain input the on the 5150 the clean is very usable as long as you can find the sweet spot on the preamp gain. but the lead channel is no where near as crushing as the high gain input. but i found with the high gain input the clean is ok if you can deal with a slight overdrive. otherwise it sounds kinda sterile. theres alway the peavey ultra plus. for a bang for buck tube amp will pretty much destroy anything else in its price range.



I demand you post clips of your DC

i didn't feel like trying to find your other post about it lol


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 20, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> I demand you post clips of your DC
> 
> i didn't feel like trying to find your other post about it lol



ha ha, theres nothing else yet. i was going to do a dedicated dc thread but my camera sucks unless its a good outside day, and the fostex MR-8 i just bought from my friend isn't working properly. so i'm kind of mad about that. but i can tell you than it is just plain savage. it took me a while for the nomad to sound metal, i had to boost it and dial it in. 

the DC is a little more tricky to dial in than the my buddy's f-50 but its a monster. i've played it side by side with my other friends tremoverb and the louder it gets the better it sounds. i can't wait to get some clips up here. i posted some clips of my boosted nomad over on the boogie board and got a lot of questions on how to get that sound but with the dc i have SO much more to work with out of the box it will be good times.

i'll wait until i have the proper pics and clips to make a thread about it.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 20, 2007)

my xt live sounds better and better!!


----------

